# WANTED, round corn crib



## medic-2 (Jun 15, 2012)

As stated I am looking for a 12 ft. round metal corn crib with a cone shaped roof. do not want solid bin, but the wire fence/mesh type. I am located in North Central Ohio and will travel to mostly anywhere in Ohio. Not looking to pay much just maybe remove one that a farmer is not using. I see a lot of empty ones around. Thanks
Medic-2


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

South-central lower penisula of Michigan here
and have been collecting Behlin corn cribs for
the last 15 years or so. There's still some around
but getting harder to find closer to home. I'm in
the market as well, if anyone has some leads let 
me know in a P.M. Good vibes in your search.


----------

